# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  forumska burza
zakaj ja ne mogu pisati na forumskoj burzi
piše mi da samo to može moderator???

----------


## apricot

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=42954

----------


## apricot

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=42954

----------

> http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=42954


hvala  :Love:

----------


## Amelie32

A kad će nam proraditi ta nova forumska burza? Par dana je općenit pojam.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma san

Brzo...treba vremena da se stvari "postelaju".   :Smile:

----------


## Amelie32

OK   :Kiss:

----------


## Tiwi

> Brzo...treba vremena da se stvari "postelaju".


  :Laughing:    (sori al fakat mi je smijesno, iako i brzo moze biti "opcenit pojam")[/i]

----------


## Amelie32

Oće li to ?   :Cekam:   :Coffee:   :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

ma još samo ovoliko dana   :Grin:

----------


## Amelie32

> ma još samo ovoliko dana


Žuri mi se, ne bih htjela biti dosadna, idem na more drugi tjedan , nemam kome prodati Chicco kolica.  :Sad:   Probala na drugim forumima, ali sam tamo prvo se morala svega i svačega načitati   :Rolling Eyes:   i postati barem 30 postova da mogu uopće objaviti na njihovoj burzi. I na kraju se nitko ne javlja, imam dojam da to malo ljudi čita, svi prate Rodu.  :Grin:   Zato dajte cure heeeeeelp, poštelajte to, MM kaže da nemamo mjesta za više kolica, pa za mir u kući.  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> ma još samo ovoliko dana


jel to size=7 misliš na 7 dana?

ukinula si mi jedan od najzanimljivijih podforuma   :Mad:  ... nije da kupujem i prodajem - ali volim čitati   :Grin:  .

----------


## mamma san

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ma još samo ovoliko dana  
> 
> 
> jel to size=7 misliš na 7 dana?
> 
> ukinula si mi jedan od najzanimljivijih podforuma   ... nije da kupujem i prodajem - ali volim čitati   .


Sorcie...ništa ja nisam ukinula...ja sam samo metla. A iza metle uvijek stoji netko....u ovom slučaju cijela hrpa...   :Grin:  

No, burza će stvarno vrlo vrlo vrlo brzo doći ponovo na ovaj forum....  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> Sorcie...ništa ja nisam ukinula...ja sam samo metla. A iza metle uvijek stoji netko....


hm, nemoj da sad ja ispadnem kriva   :Laughing:  ... 

ali trebalo bi omogućiti da se privremeno na nekom podforumu dozvoli objavljivanje oglasića, a ne da se sreže u korijenu sve što se pokuša objaviti...

----------


## maria71

nove metle najbolje metu    :Grin:

----------

a kad će?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma san

Uskoro.   :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

_Izbrisani topici  

poklanjam jedan i pol paket pampersica za novorođenće .

 vlatkapeno 0 14 pet lip 15, 2007 10:41 pm
vlatkapeno _ 
a kaj je ovo?

----------


## Amelie32

> _Izbrisani topici  
> 
> poklanjam jedan i pol paket pampersica za novorođenće .
> 
>  vlatkapeno 0 14 pet lip 15, 2007 10:41 pm
> vlatkapeno _ 
> a kaj je ovo?


Sorcie kaj ti to nudiš svoju metlu ?  :Laughing:

----------


## Amelie32

> Uskoro.


Ja neću ništa reći nego samo   :Aparatic:

----------


## sorciere

pa zanimalo me otkud je isplivao topik s "nevidljivog" podforuma   :Grin:  . i ne nudim metlu. 

"uskoro" - ne određuje ništa. to znači "ne znam", "nije dogovoreno", "neizvjesno", itd...

----------


## mamma san

> pa zanimalo me otkud je isplivao topik s "nevidljivog" podforuma   . i ne nudim metlu. 
> 
> "uskoro" - ne određuje ništa. to znači "ne znam", "nije dogovoreno", "neizvjesno", itd...


Uskoro = u vrlo skoro vrijeme...neodređena bliska budućnost. Nije neizvjesno.

----------


## suzana_s

Amelie nam se lijepo smije, sigurno je bila neka dojava...  :Razz:

----------


## Amelie32

> Amelie nam se lijepo smije, sigurno je bila neka dojava...


Jok, to ti je ironičan osmjeh s aparatićem za zube.  :Laughing:

----------


## suzana_s

neznam...nešto ti se previse zubi sjaje...  :Grin:

----------

meni se cini da je neko nes opako zastekal s tom burzom, ko se kuzi vec bi za to vrijeme kolko nema foruma deset novih programa za forum napravil hm.....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

i otkad sam ja to gost i nemam nick to je isto nes novo :shock:  a jedva sam avatar stavila da ne vjerujes

----------


## sorciere

> i otkad sam ja to gost i nemam nick to je isto nes novo :shock:  a jedva sam avatar stavila da ne vjerujes


ko zna što si ti hakirala...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## claudy

molim osoblje forume da mi sredi ovaj gost  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## claudy

oh vratila sam se onda nis  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> meni se cini da je neko nes opako zastekal s tom burzom, ko se kuzi vec bi za to vrijeme kolko nema foruma deset novih programa za forum napravil hm.....


nije ništa zaštekalo: pravila na Forumu donose admin i moderatori.
Živi ljudi, a ne strojevi.
Pa nekada nemaju vremena.
Ponekad se ne mogu dogovoriti.
Često nisu zadovoljni, pa popravljaju...

Kad se sve to posloži... malo se čeka.
Vjeruj da nije lako pomiriti želje 5000 korisnika i dvadesetak moderatora, a da vi budete zadovoljni, a nama lakše raditi.

A i mi imamo djecu   :Wink:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

mislim stvarno...pa kaj je to toliki problem...dogovorite se vise ili recite nema burze do 9 mjeseca...a ne ovako...svaki dan informacija uskoro ili brzo... :? 
Ja iskreno priznajem da sam na burzi kupila dosta stvari koje si inace ne bi mogla priustiti...i stvarno sam zahvalna svim curama...
Mislim da ima jako puno cura koje "vole"burzu i sad nas sve skupa drzite u neizvjesnosti...

----------


## anchie76

Zao mi je sto ste u neizvjesnosti.  Neke stvari koje smo zamislili tehnicki rijesiti su se zakomplicirale (a mislili smo da ce biti jednostavno, zato smo i rekli da ce biti za par dana).  Tako da sada stvarno ne mozemo reci hoce li to biti rijeseno sutra, za deset dana ili za mjesec dana.  Zao mi je  :/ 




> Mislim da ima jako puno cura koje "vole"burzu


No da ne biste bili u prevelikoj neizvjesnosti i da se ne iznenadite neugodno previse....

Kada burza bude rijesena (ako uspijemo u tome sto smo naumili) nece joj moci pristupiti bilo tko.  Moci ce samo "stari" clanovi (neki uvjeti ce morati biti ispunjeni), tako da puno korisnika foruma nece uopce imati pristup burzi (niti ce je vidjeti).  Biti ce to u stvari jedna mala oglasna ploca.   A na ostalim podforumima se i dalje nece smjeti prodavati kao sto nije bilo dozvoljeno ni do sada.

----------


## maria71

misliš bit će potrebna usmena preporuka za  prodavatelja i za kupca

ili će limit biti broj postova ?

a niš lovit ću teddy preko pp-a
( ona uvijek ima nešto što meni treba )
 :Grin:

----------


## maria71

i još nešto 

apsolutno vas podržavam i razumijem oko burze  :Kiss:

----------


## ms. ivy

> mislim stvarno...pa kaj je to toliki problem...dogovorite se vise ili recite nema burze do 9 mjeseca...a ne ovako...svaki dan informacija uskoro ili brzo... :?


ne želim vjerovati da netko misli da osoblje foruma namjerno oteže i zavlači forumaše netočnim ili nepreciznim informacijama.   :No:  

tehnički problemi su nepredvidivi i imaju nezgodan običaj da se pojave nenajavljeni i kad ih najmanje trebaš. prognozirati kad će biti riješeni prilično je nezahvalno.

----------


## anchie76

> apsolutno vas podržavam i razumijem oko burze


Hvala   :Love:    Burza se stvarno bila otela kontroli i previse nam energije crpila nepotrebno.

Oko uvjeta ne bih htjela sada spekulirati dok sve ne napravimo sto smo zamislili (mozda necemo ni uspjeti u tome pa da ne dizem nepotrebno paniku medju redovima   :Laughing:   )

----------


## martinaP

> i još nešto 
> 
> apsolutno vas podržavam i razumijem oko burze


x

----------


## anchie76

Forumska burza je startala.  Ukoliko je ne vidite, znaci da niste dovoljno "stari" forumas.  Kada ispunite uvjete automatski cete biti pusteni unutra   :Smile:  (ne zelim spominjati koji su uvjeti, jer ne zelim da preprodavaci dolaze na forum nabijati postove ne bi li zadovoljili uvjete).. Ne zamjerite    :Saint:

----------


## Imga

::kme::
naravno da je ne vidim
::kme::
tko mi je kriv što čitam već tri godine, a registriram se prije par mjeseci
::kme::
još idem na more pa nemrem postat slijedeća cca 2 mjeseca
::kme::


A dobro.. preživjet ću...
::šmrc::

----------


## suzana_s

eh da a i mi novopeceni roditelji...
a tek oni koji od nedavno imaju pristup netu...

----------


## Imga

a sad mi je kliker proradio i zakaj mi je jučer bila "fatalna greška" s brojačem postova...

lukavo, lukavo...   :Smile:  

samo mi se čini da preprodavači već odavno bildaju broj postova na raznoraznim pdf-ovima

----------


## TeddyBearz

> a niš lovit ću teddy preko pp-a
> ( ona uvijek ima nešto što meni treba )


Maria  :Laughing:   :Kiss:

----------


## chris blue

Ni ja ne vidim, kmeeek!   :Crying or Very sad:  

A je li smijem negdje drugdje napisati post o tome da bih nešto kupila, npr. jastuk za dojenje i slično?   :Grin:   Jer ovako nemam uopće uvid u ponudu...

----------


## Amelie32

I ja se slažem s Mariom 71 i podržavam vas kaj se tiče burze, mislim da su pravila jasna i savim OK, ona su tu u biti da nas zaštite.  :Naklon:

----------


## anchie76

> A je li smijem negdje drugdje napisati post o tome da bih nešto kupila, npr. jastuk za dojenje i slično?    Jer ovako nemam uopće uvid u ponudu...


Nazalost nije ti ni to dozvoljeno. Svi topici koji se budu pojavljivali na drugim podforumima ce biti brisani.  Zao mi je   :Smile:

----------


## lucija1976

I ja sam među ekipom nepisalica   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## chris blue

Ma, nema veze, ovdje je i bez toga fino, burza je samo bonus   :Heart:

----------


## lucija1976

> Ma, nema veze, ovdje je i bez toga fino, burza je samo bonus


Upravo tako no prije ili kasnije dostići ćemo broj postova- doduše puno ovisi i o klincima koja brzina će biti :D  :D  :D

----------

Pa zaravo sam totalno razočarana....  :Sad:   i ljuta  :Mad:   i nije mi drago jer sam tu već dosta dugo, za moj pojam dovoljno dugo da mogu vidjeti burzu (a ne vidim je :/ ), pogotovo zato sto sam zbog više nego fer ponuda i uvjeta "trgovanja" bila nekoliko puta i javno hvaljena za dobru kupnju/prodaju.....usput imam toliko dobre i povoljne ponude da je veeelika šteta što se nitko neće s njima uspjeti usrećiti i sačuvati koji novčić za sebe! :/

----------


## abonjeko

> Pa zaravo sam totalno razočarana....   i ljuta   i nije mi drago jer sam tu već dosta dugo, za moj pojam dovoljno dugo da mogu vidjeti burzu (a ne vidim je :/ ), pogotovo zato sto sam zbog više nego fer ponuda i uvjeta "trgovanja" bila nekoliko puta i javno hvaljena za dobru kupnju/prodaju.....usput imam toliko dobre i povoljne ponude da je veeelika šteta što se nitko neće s njima uspjeti usrećiti i sačuvati koji novčić za sebe! :/


sad sam još i gost  :Sad:  , ne znam dal bi se smijala  :Laughing:   ili plakala  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anchie76

Abonjeko ti si dovoljno dugo tu da bi je trebala vidjeti.  Si sigurna da si bila ulogirana kad si gledala?

----------


## abonjeko

> Abonjeko ti si dovoljno dugo tu da bi je trebala vidjeti.  Si sigurna da si bila ulogirana kad si gledala?


  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  nešto mi s kompom nije bilo u redu, i sada se sramim...ja uvijek trčim pred rudo, a ima ona stara "Prvo ispeci pa reci!" Još jedan  :Embarassed:

----------


## anchie76

:Laughing:    Ajde bolje da si ti zeznula nego ja   :Grin:

----------


## Teta Eta

A ja nisam dovoljno dugo? :/  Prav' mi budi kad nisam bas neka pisalica (bez kvacice)!  :Smile:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

za nas koje nismo na burzi...skuzila sam da je jedan uvjet godina dana...a drugi?broj postova???samo koliko ...?
ajde cemu tajiti....  :Laughing:  
ja znatizeljna...

----------


## babyblue

> A ja nisam dovoljno dugo? :/  Prav' mi budi kad nisam bas neka pisalica (bez kvacice)!


A pogledaj koliko sam  ja... Pa isto nista ne vidim.

----------


## mirjana

> Teta Eta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ja nisam dovoljno dugo? :/  Prav' mi budi kad nisam bas neka pisalica (bez kvacice)! 
> 
> 
> A pogledaj koliko sam  ja... Pa isto nista ne vidim.


Ni ja ništa ne vidim :? Očito burza nije za mame koje nemaju puno vremena za pisanje po forumu (+ brisanje starih topica) :/ bez obzira koliko dugo su ovdje

Razočarana sam...

----------


## Juroslav

> babyblue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Teta Eta prvotno napisa
> ...


Ni za tate iz iste kategorije.

Ja mogu na net samo u uredu (doma nemamo još ni kompić) i normalno da jedva stignem vidjeti dio PDF-ova tak da od nekog velikog pisanja nema niti "p".

Ma nema veze, bitno da mogu pisati na "Rasprodaji" i zabilježiti se za termin  8)

----------


## mamalada

Pa evo, ja je ne vidim, jer ne pišem ni puno ni često, al ipak će doći i to vrijeme. Pusa svima i još jedan prijedlog: vidjela na nekom siteu da imaju i burzu, ali i posebno preporuke za brojna sniženja po dućanima. Pa pa

----------


## Wedding

> Ni ja ništa ne vidim :? Očito burza nije za mame koje nemaju puno vremena za pisanje po forumu (+ brisanje starih topica) :/ bez obzira koliko dugo su ovdje
> 
> Razočarana sam...


Potpuno te kuzim......... i ja sam razocarana totalno. Stvarno ne volim privilegiranosti  :Raspa:   jer po ovome ispada da netko tko se tek ulogirao a stvarno mu nesto treba ( jer nemaju svi iste materijalne mogucnosti da mogu kupovat nove stvari koje su mnogo skuplje od ovdje ponudjenih) ne moze nista kupiti.

Ba me zanima kako ide prodaja kada mnogo oceva i majki ne moze nista kupiti  :Grin: ? - Malo sma sarkasticna ali eto, moram  :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

> mirjana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Ni ja ništa ne vidim :? Očito burza nije za mame koje nemaju puno vremena za pisanje po forumu (+ brisanje starih topica) :/ bez obzira koliko dugo su ovdje
> 
> Razočarana sam...
> 
> 
> ...


Zao mi je da se tako osjecate.  Problema s burzom i preprodavanjem je bilo zaista puno.  Granicu smo morali nekako povuci.  Ovo trenutno se cini kao relativno ok rjesenje.  A sto se kupovine tice, postoje i oglasnici, i u konacnici i nasa rasprodaja.  I da, nemamo nista protiv da povlacenjem ovog poteza burza izgubi na popularnosti.  Uvjerenja sam da je dobila na prevelikoj vaznosti u zadnje vrijeme (u odnosu na neke druge podforume za koje smatram da su puno bitniji).

----------


## modesty71

I ja sam jako razocarana   :Laughing:  . Cekala sam 3 tjedna ili koliko da se napravi nova burza, a sad otkrijem da nemam pravo na nju? A imam hrpu robice za prodati. 

Na forumu sam već 3 godine i zbilja mi nije jasno kolko onda još moram biti :shock: ? Zato kaj ne pišem 10 postova dnevno? Ma dajte ljudi, pa nemam vremena za to. Forum mi je super izvor informacija i puno ga čitam, puno više nego kaj pišem. Mislim da se moglo radije ograničiti koje se stvari mogu prodavati, a ne koji ljudi mogu dolaziti na burzu. Na primjer sjećam se da je bilo oglasa tipa 'kupujem/prodajem stan' - to po meni ne spada na burzu Rode, nego u oglasnik, a tu bi se trebale kupovati/prodavati dječje stvarčice. 

I najnepoštenije je da niti nemam pojma koliko mi to postova fali da mogu vidjeti burzu  :?  :?

----------

> I ja sam jako razocarana   .I najnepoštenije je da niti nemam pojma koliko mi to postova fali da mogu vidjeti burzu  :?  :?


potpisujem!   :Nope:

----------


## rosa

I ja sam tek danas skužila da je forum proradio,al ne za mene. 
Znam da se negdje morala povući granica (broj postova),ali i pisanje postova tek za blebletanje i bez ikakve konstuktivnosti mi je čisto gubljenje vremena. Očito sam pogriješila što nisam od onih koji postaju tipa" Ni ja ne znam odgovor,samo da mahnem mah-mah!"

----------


## modesty71

> Očito sam pogriješila što nisam od onih koji postaju tipa" Ni ja ne znam odgovor,samo da mahnem mah-mah!"


Aha, i ja isto  :Crying or Very sad:  

To se zove protektizam, zar ne? I na rasprodaji sam doživjela jedno neugodno iskustvo (neću sad tu o tome, jer bi bilo OT), pa sam pomalo razočarana Rodom za koju sam vjerovala da se bori samo za prave stvari.

----------


## pujica

> I na rasprodaji sam doživjela jedno neugodno iskustvo (neću sad tu o tome, jer bi bilo OT), pa sam pomalo razočarana Rodom za koju sam vjerovala da se bori samo za prave stvari.


pa Roda se i bori samo za prave stvari, ali nije trgovacko drustvo - rasprodaja je zamisljena kao pomoc roditeljima i mogucnost skupljanja dodatnog novca za Udrugu, a forumska burza je zapravo dobra volja da se ljudima pomogne, ali nije Rodina vizija, misija ni aktivnost Udruge

ako na cijelom ovom forumu ne mozes naci nista korisno ni zanimljivo od onog sto ova Udruga radi nego ti je bitna samo burza, onda si na krivom mjestu jer za to postoji Plavi oglasnik

----------


## rosa

Na jednom drugom forumu su to rješili tako da svi mogu kupovati,ali ne i prodavati. To mi se čini bolje rješenje.Al dobro,strpit ćemo se. Ionako mu se s Rodom niti jedan drugi ne može mjeriti.  :Kiss:

----------


## pipi1

Koliko treba imati postova da se može vidjeti burza :/ 

Pitam jer sam odavno registrirani korisnik  :Smile:  a ne vidim ju

----------


## Moover

Obrišite me zbog vrijeđanja, ali ovo je  /ms. ivy editirala post/

----------


## modesty71

> modesty71 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   I na rasprodaji sam doživjela jedno neugodno iskustvo (neću sad tu o tome, jer bi bilo OT), pa sam pomalo razočarana Rodom za koju sam vjerovala da se bori samo za prave stvari.
> 
> 
> pa Roda se i bori samo za prave stvari, ali nije trgovacko drustvo - rasprodaja je zamisljena kao pomoc roditeljima i mogucnost skupljanja dodatnog novca za Udrugu, a forumska burza je zapravo dobra volja da se ljudima pomogne, ali nije Rodina vizija, misija ni aktivnost Udruge
> 
> ako na cijelom ovom forumu ne mozes naci nista korisno ni zanimljivo od onog sto ova Udruga radi nego ti je bitna samo burza, onda si na krivom mjestu jer za to postoji Plavi oglasnik


Gle, ne znaš kaj sam doživjela, pa nije OK da govoriš tako. Niti u jednom trenu nisam rekla da na forumu nema niš za mene osim burze. Dapače, rekla sam da sam tu već 3 godine, samo ne piskaram cijele dane postove. Dakle, mislim da sam diskriminirana zato jer nemam vremena pisati svaki dan 10 postova ili više. Svaka čast Rodi, to je zbilja hvale vrijedna udruga. Samo hoću reći da nije pošteno diskirminirati ljude na bilo koji način. Ti si me diskrimirala niti ne pročitavši pošteno moje postove u ovoj temi. Dakle? Znam da su Rode zapravo ljudi, svi smo mi ljudi. Ako ja smetam na ovom forumu zato kaj se bunim, onda možda bolje da odem? Na Plavi Oglasnik! Hvala ti.

----------


## modesty71

I neki su postovi obrisani, pa ih imam još manje. J... ga kaj mi trebaju novci, pa mi je burza bila bitna. Ne želim se tu s nikim prepucavati, ali niste fora. Zašto da krijem razočaranje?  A očito da nas ima više  :?

----------


## red sonja

Mislim da su se prituzbe mogle na neki drugi nacin rijesiti.
Da se npr. preporuci NE SLANJE prije nego se uplata izvrsi, kao i recimo kazneni bodovi za prodavace ako roba nije u istom stanju kao i opis.
Pa cak i 'crna lista' za one na koje se odredjeni broj puta dobije prituzba. 

Zao mi je sto ne vidim burzu, postali smo platnenopelenasi bas zbog nje.
I svako malo obnavljali kolekciju, u skladu sa mogucnostima koje nisu velike.

Trebam li reci da sam razocarana nacinom na koji ste 'rijesili' probleme   :Razz:

----------


## pipi1

Nadam se da će mi netko odgovoriti na gore postavljeno pitanje,nije valjda tajna u pitanju  :Grin:  

a glede ne slanja dok se ne izvrši uplata,tu se ne slažem, jer može i prodavač ne poslati robu pa je zakinut kupac

najsigurniji i najskuplji način je slanje pouzećem  :Wink:

----------


## emily

> Da se npr. preporuci NE SLANJE prije nego se uplata izvrsi, kao i recimo kazneni bodovi za prodavace ako roba nije u istom stanju kao i opis. 
> Pa cak i 'crna lista' za one na koje se odredjeni broj puta dobije prituzba.


nisam puno trgovala na forumskoj burzi, ali sam primijetila da se u nekoliko navrata preporucivalo (od strane administratora foruma, i Udruge) slanje robe pouzecem, bas zbog izbjegavanja situacija "platila, a roba nikad stigla na odrediste" :? 

kazneni bodovi, crne liste, kontrola u kakvom je stanju roba... vi mislite da ima vremena i ljudi za bavljenje ovime??

----------


## mama courage

modesty, nisi tu 3 god, nego 2 god i 2 mjeseca. i da si od 23.4.2005 napisala svaki dan il svaki treci dan samo po jedan post vec bi odavno bila na burzi. 

pojma nemate koliko se na dan samo registrira osoba na roditeljskim forumima koji samo s jednim ciljem dolaze na ove forume - da vrse preprodaju stvari. i onda natuku nekoliko postova na cestitarenjima, da bi ko fol ispalo da ucestvuju na forumu. 

meni je brisanjem burze nestalo mozda ni 3-4 posta... pa stoga to brisanje postova nije spomena vrijedno, osim naravno ako niste danonocno visili (samo) na burzi. eh,   :Wink:  

u ovome potpuno podrzavam osoblje foruma.   :Heart:  

pipi - donekle je tajna, sumnjam da ce ti netko od osoblja to javno reci.

znate kako se ono fino veli: sabur selamet  8)

----------


## red sonja

Ok, mozda i nije dobar prijedlog, ali ako se neko ime ponavlja u istom kontekstu, zasto ne?

MC, ipak mislim da se vise ljudi registrira na roditeljski forum iz razloga sto su roditelji, a ne preprodavaci.

I dalje mislim da broj postova ne znaci puno u smislu da ce biti manje prigovora i nezadovoljnih korisnika   :/

----------


## mama courage

sigurno da je tako, al nemas pojma kako ima nekoliko upornih koji se svako malo iznova registriraju. ovim se putem prije svega zeli zastiti vas, iskrene roditelje, koji i inace ucestvujete na forumu, od takvih individua kojima je samo do profita (sto nije lose per se   :Grin:  , samo nije za ovaj forum). sto se tice izabranog nacina da se postigne zeljeni cilj, vjerujem da je osoblje foruma ispitalo sve mogucnosti i ova mu se ucinila (ipak) kao najmanje bezbolna.

al da ne bude zabune, ovo je samo moje misljenje, tj. pretpostavka (na osnovu iskustva s jednog drugog foruma), a ne neki sluzbeni odgovor od osoblja rodinog foruma.   :Kiss:

----------


## pipi1

Sabur selamet  :Grin:  ubacila u google

vjerujem da se sve ovo radi u najboljoj namjeri

ja pratim ovaj forum već 3 i po godine,pisala sam nekad puno više,vjerojatno se puno toga izbrisalo,nije ni bitno

sad svako toliko nešto napišem a najvažniji su mi topici o Leonardi  :Heart:  

na burzu sam kao i većina žena voljela "baciti oko" (nije da ne mogu bez nje  :Rolling Eyes:  )

ali kad ti netko nešto brani,odmah ti je slađe  :Razz:  

i čudne su mi tajne na javnim mjestima,ali uvijek se nađu dobre duše pa sam ja dobila odgovor na svoje pitanje  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Zeko1

ja isto mislim da ne moramo svi prodavati ali bi bilo ok da svi možemo kupovati, ili vidjeti što se nudi pa putem pp-a pregovarati. jer šteta da friški roditelji ne mogu tako kupiti kolica, marame, platnene pelene. to može biti spas za neke, ne preprodavanje

----------


## suzana_s

> ja isto mislim da ne moramo svi prodavati ali bi bilo ok da svi možemo kupovati, ili vidjeti što se nudi pa putem pp-a pregovarati. jer šteta da friški roditelji ne mogu tako kupiti kolica, marame, platnene pelene. to može biti spas za neke, ne preprodavanje


Potpisujem

----------


## ronin

A ja potpisujem MC.
Koliko sam ja primjetila previše je toga  negativnog u zadnje vrijeme bilo vezano za tu burzu,preprodavača,prevarenih forumaša.

Neke su osobe zaradile i ban,i sve je to sve manje ličilo na nešto što se veže uz Rodin forum.

Još samo da kažem,mislim da je broj postova određen za sudjelovanje u burzi totalno OK.

Zbog brisanja postova na pdf-u gdje ja najviše postam pala sam sa 2000 postova na ovaj broj,no kako vidim za burzu je uzeta sasvim realna brojka.

Vjerojatno će sad stvari bolje funkcionirati...

----------


## Lucija Ellen

I ja potpisujem MC. Zao mi je zbog vas koji se osjecate lose ili zakinuto ali vjerujte da se vodstvo ovog foruma puno toga trudi uskladiti i pomiriti. 

Nikada nece svi biti zadovoljni, ali i ovaj potez je i za vase dobro. Dajte nam i da vas malo upoznamo kroz postove, malo znaci za poznanstvo sto ste se registrirali prije 2 ili 3 ili 4 godine ako niste nista pisali...   :Wink:

----------


## angelina_2004

Žao mi je što nemogu na burzu   :Crying or Very sad:  .
Ali sama sam kriva što sam lijena za tipkanje.
I slažem se da je trebalo uvesti reda. Mislim da je ovo dobar način.
Pa vrijeme je da se primim tipkanja...

----------


## Dolisa

Apsolutno podrzavam ovu odluku u vezi Burze. Drago mi je pogledati sta se nudi, ali Rodin forum mi je toliko pomogao u vezi X stvari i to ne samo vezano za bebu i roditeljstvo...ne bi smetalo i da nema Burze.

----------


## Moover

Zašto bih sad nabijao postove ko luđak samo da bih mogao vidjeti burzu?  :? 

Btw, kad netko kaže da je na forumu 3 godine, ne znači da se prvog dana registrirao...  :/

----------


## pujica

> Zašto bih sad nabijao postove ko luđak samo da bih mogao vidjeti burzu?  :?


pa u tome i je poanta - da je burza za ljude koji sudjeluju aktivno na forumu, ne nabijanjem postova bezveze, nego one koji doista dolaze zbog drugih razloga, a ne samo kupovanja/prodavanja

burza je samo usputna usluga koju forum pruza samo zbog dobre volje, a ne glavni razlog postojanja foruma

----------


## oka

Ja se u potpunosti slažem sa odlukom i puno prije sam razmišljala o tome kako su neki ljudi ovdje samo zbog burze, a ako samo barem malo čitaš druge topice jednostavno ne možeš da ne napišeš bar nešto.

----------


## Moover

> da je *burza za ljude koji sudjeluju aktivno na forumu*


Apsolutno diskriminirajuće!!!

Supruga i ja više od godinu i pol pasivno sudjelujemo na forumu i dnevno tu provedemo prosječno 2-3 sata svaki dan... zar smo mi manje vrijedni članovi od nekoga tko lupa smajliće u 88 različitih tema?!?  :? 

p.s. I nismo tu zbog burze, ali nam je pomogla rješiti neke stvari i nadali smo se da će nam pomoći i ubuduće... jbg...   :Sad:

----------


## ronin

Vidim...baš imaš dobro  mišljenje o forumašima s nešto većim brojem postova....lupanje smajlića na 88 različitih tema.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Pa kak ti se da tri sata dnevno čitati takvo bezvrijedno lupanje smajlića? :?

----------


## Moover

> Vidim...baš imaš dobro  mišljenje o forumašima s nešto većim brojem postova....lupanje smajlića na 88 različitih tema.  
> 
> Pa kak ti se da tri sata dnevno čitati takvo bezvrijedno lupanje smajlića? :?


Offtopic!

----------


## Moover

> Vidim...baš imaš dobro  mišljenje o forumašima s nešto većim brojem postova....lupanje smajlića na 88 različitih tema.  
> 
> Pa kak ti se da tri sata dnevno čitati takvo bezvrijedno lupanje smajlića? :?


Generaliziraš. Nisam rekao da *svi*  koji imaju hrpu postova lupaju smajliće (mada kad bi se obrisali postovi koji sadrže samo smajlić, imam osjećaj da bi se forum smanjio za 80%...

Htio sam reći da taj netko tko lupa smajliće (a ima ih dosta) je privilegiraniji (taj član vidi burzu) od nas koji to ne radimo. To me smeta. 

I ak se misliš dalje prepucavat (i izvlačit moje rečenice iz konteksta), može, ionak trebam nabit još hrpu postova...  :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

kako si poceo... u godini i pol trideset postova...   :Laughing:  vidimo se za koju godinicu   :Grin:

----------


## ronin

Ako ovako nastavi,taman će mu desetljeće trebati.  :Laughing:  

I *OT*:ajde oladi,ne pada mi na pamet prepucavati se s tobom,morati ćeš ipak lupati smajliće.

----------


## Moover

> kako si poceo... u godini i pol trideset postova...   vidimo se za koju godinicu


Ne kužim zašto je vama svima bitan taj broj postova?!? Kakvo je to mjerilo? Pa da hoću, mogu natuć 200 postova u 2 dana... i šta, onda ću ja kao biti aktivan član i neka hormonalno poremećena majka koja nije vidla one stvari 5 godina, brije na pamučne pelene (i pri tom troši hektolitre vode, megawate struje i tone detergenta), doji dok joj dijete ne krene u školu i ne jede meso (osim piletine, to valjda nije meso) će lakše samnom ulazit u dijalog? 

Smajlić 'vamo, tužni smajlić tamo, vibra lijevo, suza desno i eto... pozdravim svakog novog člana foruma i eto me na 200 postova...  :Smile:

----------


## paws

:shock:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

:Nope:

----------


## ms. ivy

MMoover, OPET ću ti citirati pravila foruma:

IZRIČITO JE ZABRANJENO: 
2. Korištenja vulgarnih izraza (psovke, prostote i sl.) te se zabranjuje vrijeđanje i omalovažavanje bilo kojeg korisnika Foruma, kao i bilo koje religijske/etničke/seksualne ili slične grupe ili pojedinca, te poticanje mržnje i zlostavljanja. 

NIJE DOZVOLJENO: 
3. Koristiti smajlije s drugih web site-ova 

POSLJEDICE KRSENJA PRAVILA: 
i) za korištenje vulgarnih riječi: mijenjanje/brisanje spornih korisnikovih poruka i isključivanje korisnika na 24 h ili dulje, ovisno o procjeni moderatora; 
ii) za vrijeđanje: opomena korisnika, mijenjanje/brisanje spornih korisnikovih poruka i/ili isključenje korisnika na određeno ili neodređeno vrijeme; 
iii) za poruke koje ozbiljno štete radu, upravljanju ili imidžu Udruge: brisanje/mijenjanje spornih korisnikovih poruka, isključivanje korisnika s foruma na određeno ili neodređeno vrijeme i/ili preporuka Upravnom odboru Udruge za isključivanje korisnika iz Udruge ukoliko je korisnik njen član. 

više o tome na http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12239

ako si na forumu 2-3 sata dnevno, imao si više nego dovoljno vremena pročitati pravila. 

adminica je objasnila zašto je nova burza koncipirana na ovakav način, i vidim da većina forumaša to razumije. prihvaćam da nekima izgleda diskriminirajuće, ali ne postoji savršen sistem kojim će svi biti zadovoljni. cijela stvar je zamišljena da zaštiti one koji trguju na burzi, a ne da diskriminira nekoga po nekim kriterijima kojih se netko dosjetio... jer mu je bilo dosadno.

----------


## anchie76

Zahvaljujem na ulijetanju Ivy   :Smile:  

Kao sto sam rekla, nije nam cilj bio diskriminirati.  Cilj nam je bio da se forumasi osjecaju ugodno na burzi, i da imaju prilike kupovati/prodavati s ljudima koje koliko toliko "poznaju" preko foruma, te da stanemo na kraj preprodaji i preprodavacima.

I mozete biti sigurni da necemo dozvoliti da netko dodje nabijati postove - kao sto smo i do sada micali ljude s foruma zbog burze, necemo se ni sada libiti toga   :Smile:  

Burza je zaista tu samo kao pogodnost forumasima.  Cilj i poanta postojanja ovog foruma je ipak sasvim nesto drugo.  A burza nam je odnijela energije u zadnje vrijeme vise nego svi podforumi zajedno.  To zaista nije vrijedno ulozenog vremena i truda.  I vjerujte mi ukoliko ni ovo ne bude funkcioniralo, ja cu prva predloziti ukidanje burze Upravnom Odboru Udruge.  Trosenje ovoliko vremena na nesto sto je tu samo kao extra + svemu sto mi promicemo i za sto se borimo meni nije prihvatljivo. Po meni, previse utrosenog vremena koje je moglo biti utroseno na puno pametnije i korisnije stvari.

Hvala na razumjevanju   :Smile:

----------

:Nope:

----------


## Moover

> Burza je zaista tu samo kao pogodnost *forumasima*.  
> Trosenje ovoliko vremena na nesto sto je tu samo kao extra + svemu sto mi promicemo i za sto se borimo meni nije prihvatljivo.


- Očito tu "titulu" forumaša treba zaslužiti hrpom postova... 

- Kao što rekoh, nije problem rad burze, nego princip na kojem radi. Princip je diskriminirajući. 

- sorry za smajliće s drugog foruma, ali na ovom nema adekvatnog. Isto tako i za onaj izraz. Ionako sam mislio da ćete taj post obrisati.

- Kad se već citiraju pravila foruma, malo mi licemjerno da se citiraju meni od strane osoba koji su odlučili diskriminirati ostale članove foruma.

- napisao sam da smo supruga i ja skupa 2-3 sata dnevno. Dakle, nekad ja sat-dva, nekad ona... I opet se kačite krivih stvari... 

- ne možeš reći da većina forumaša razumije, jer žale se samo oni koji nemaju dovoljno postova za vidjeti burzu. Vidio bih da li bi razumjeli kad bi se našli u situaciji da ju ne vide...

----------


## mbacic2

pa,da ni ja je ne vidim!?

tko mi kriv kad uvijek samo citam i nikaj ne napisem   :Mad:  

kako gluuuuuuuuuuupo

znala sam kupiti hrpu robice za Saru preko burze...

nema veze.... idem na Mama-mami burzu. oni su tamo bez zabrana i proganjanja

----------


## ms. ivy

kupovati i prodavati može se i na rodinoj rasprodaji.   :Smile:  

burza nije smisao ovog foruma, on bi sasvim lako funkcionirao i bez nje i bez nekih drugih podforuma. problem bi bio kad svi koji dođu na rodin forum ne bi mogli vidjeti podforume o dojenju ili izazove roditeljstva, primjerice.

----------


## anchie76

Je da MMoveru, ova sad burza je namijenjena forumasima koji su stari po postovima.  I da, znali smo da nema univerzalnog rjesenja s kojim bi bili svi zadovoljni, i svjesni smo bili da ce odredjena nevina skupina ljudi "nadrapati", ali smo se ipak odlucili za ovo. Preuzimamo odgovornost za ovo rjesenje i ostajemo pri njemu.

----------


## Moover

Možete li napisati kakve probleme vam je stvarala dosadašnja burza? Imam iskustva s administracijom phpbb foruma, možda mogu pomoći?

Nemojte samo reći da su problem bili preprodavači... jer njijh sigurno broj postova neće spriječiti da ponovno upadnu na burzu...

----------


## Wedding

> Wedding prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mirjana prvotno napisa
> ...


Uhvatit cu se ovoga sa preprodavanjem....... ne sjecam se nicka te osobe ( steta :Sad: ) ali ta osoba itetako je dugo na forumu i sada ima pravo burze a ona je jedna od onih koja ne da trguje i preprodaje nego valjda ima i butik djecje opreme jer je stalno nudila robu sa a od te robe vecina je sa etiketama - svi smo dobili puno poklona koje nismo i necemo nikad iskoristiti ali ona je ipak imala previse pa sad cisto sumljam da je sankcionirana -  da znam nick iskreno odmah bi ga rekla jer me vec pikala u oko  :Saint:  

Iskreno se nadam da se sad nece pojavit ekipa koja ce nabijat postove -  ali mislim da sam u krivu   :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

> Možete li napisati kakve probleme vam je stvarala dosadašnja burza? Imam iskustva s administracijom phpbb foruma, možda mogu pomoći?


Hvala na pomoci   :Smile:   No problemi nisu bili tehnicke prirode, nego su samo korisnici stvarali probleme.




> Nemojte samo reći da su problem bili preprodavači... jer njijh sigurno broj postova neće spriječiti da ponovno upadnu na burzu...


I nisu samo bili preprodavaci - iako oni jesu bili najveci problem.  Nece ih mozda sprijeciti broj postova, ali jos jedna stvar je u igri - niti moze prodavati puno ljudi niti puno ljudi vidi taj podforum, pa ja zaista vjerujem da im se ne isplati trud da dodju do burze.  Vise nije atraktivna kako je bila prije.  A i ako bude pokusaja nabijanja postova da se dodje do burze, onda ce to manualno biti rijeseno (kao i do sada)   :Smile:

----------


## mbacic2

rodina rasprodaja?! 

ona je svakih 6 mjeseci i treba bas taj vikend biti u zzagrebu. jednostavnije je kupovati iz fotelje...

hvala i doviđorno

----------


## anchie76

> Uhvatit cu se ovoga sa preprodavanjem....... ne sjecam se nicka te osobe ( steta) ali ta osoba itetako je dugo na forumu i sada ima pravo burze a ona je jedna od onih koja ne da trguje i preprodaje nego valjda ima i butik djecje opreme jer je stalno nudila robu sa a od te robe vecina je sa etiketama - svi smo dobili puno poklona koje nismo i necemo nikad iskoristiti ali ona je ipak imala previse pa sad cisto sumljam da je sankcionirana -  da znam nick iskreno odmah bi ga rekla jer me vec pikala u oko


Ako se sjetis nicka, pls mi dojavi   :Smile:    Sto se preprodavaca tice, svi oni koji su iskljucivo postali na burzi, ostali su na jako malo postova nakon brisanja stare burze.

----------


## Moover

Vi mislite da će se neki preprodavač odreći biznisa zbog nekoliko stotina postova? Pa opet će ih preprodavači natući, i onda će ispast da se isti problem ponovno pojavio, nije rješen primjereno, a ljude koji nemaju dovoljno postova ste ostavili svo to vrijeme bez burze...

----------


## Juroslav

> A i ako bude pokusaja nabijanja postova da se dodje do burze, onda ce to manualno biti rijeseno (kao i do sada)


Je l' to znači da me ne budete pustili na burzu ako si nabijem koji post stavljajući samo potpis ili neki smajlić? Za nekaj više teško da budem mogel naći vremena, a burza mi zatreba povremeno (recimo da jednom mjesečno bacim pogled).

----------


## anchie76

> Vi mislite da će se neki preprodavač odreći biznisa zbog nekoliko stotina postova? Pa opet će ih preprodavači natući, i onda će ispast da se isti problem ponovno pojavio, nije rješen primjereno, a ljude koji nemaju dovoljno postova ste ostavili svo to vrijeme bez burze...


Nije zanimljivo preprodavati jerbo burzu ne vide siroke mase, i ne mogu se korisnici niti registrirati na forum samo da bi kupili, i brdo "novih" forumasa ne vidi.  Tak da su sanse za prodaju drasticno manje.

Juroslave, ja se zaista nadam da neces samo zbog burze staviti smajlica nekome.

Sto se mene tice, ja sam sve na ovu temu rekla, i zaista trenutno ne vidim poantu da dalje raspravljamo.  Ako niti ovo ne bude funkcioniralo, postoji mogucnost da cemo kopati dalje, a isto tako rekoh, ukoliko vidim da nam ovo odnosi previse energije, necu se libiti predloziti ukidanje burze, pa ce nam svima onda biti isto.

Pozdrav svima.

----------


## Moover

Ovog trenutka na forum je registrirano 5605 članova. Njih 4885 (85%)ima manje od 200 postova.

Ne znam koliko postova treba za pristup burzi, ali po meni je vrlo bezobzirno i bezobrazno da tu privilegiju ima samo 15% forumaša...

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Napisao si jednom, cini mi se, da se mices od drustva koje ti ne pase. Ja se isto ne bih druzila s bezobzirnim i bezobraznim ljudima.   :Smile:  Ili prihvati pravila igre ili nemoj igrati. 

Anchie, ivy; predlazem da zakljucate ovu temu - stvarno ste sve rekle, ovo postaje mrcvarenje i tjeranje maka na konac.  Sapienti sat.

----------


## vimmerby

čitam, čitam i ne vjerujem kak su neki i dalje toliko uporni u nepotrebnom razjašnjavanju?!    :Rolling Eyes:  
kaj se tiče burze, pa ljudi dragi, sve je rečeno, pravila su donesena i mislim da su sasvim ok!
kužim da je mnogima bila super zbog jeftine kupovine, ali definitivno nije temelj ovog foruma!

vjerujte da bih isto razmišljala i da ne vidim burzu!
ionak ju pogledam tu i tam reda radi jer me od kupovine, pa koliko važne stvari bile u pitanju, više zanimaju teme zbog kojih i postoji ovaj forum.

----------


## Moover

> Napisao si jednom, cini mi se, da se mices od drustva koje ti ne pase. Ja se isto ne bih druzila s bezobzirnim i bezobraznim ljudima.   Ili prihvati pravila igre ili nemoj igrati.


Pa vidiš po broju mojih postova da se baš i ne družim... ali to nije razlog da se ne borim za burzu koja mi je pomogla i nadao sam se da će mi pomoći i u budućnosti rješiti povoljno neke stvari za klinca...

A vidim i dalje da sam u raspravi samo s ljudima koji IMAJU ulaz u burzu...

----------


## mama courage

> pa,da ni ja je ne vidim!?
> 
> tko mi kriv kad uvijek samo citam i nikaj ne napisem


upravo tako. nije ovo oglasna ploca nego forum. svacije iskustvo i znanje su dobrodosli. sto bi bilo kad bi svi samo citali, i sto bi uopce i imali za chitati, ako nitko ne bi pisao ?!?  :? 




> jednostavnije je kupovati iz fotelje...


al svrha ovog foruma i nije da se kupuje iz fotelje, nego da se razmjenjuju iskustva i savjeti iz fotelje. ako ti treba kupovina, imas plavi oglasnik na netu. 


..

pravila foruma su takva, il ih prihvatite il daleko vam internetsko polje. za sada jos ne postoji ustavom zajamceno pravo prisustva na forumaskim burzama. a o diskriminaciji ne moze biti ni rijeci iz drugog razloga, jer nije uvjet ulaska na burzu spol il boja koze il neka osobna karakteristika, nego odredjeni broj postova koji svaki clan foruma - koji je iole u interakciji s ostalim clanovima foruma - lako moze dostici.

----------

ja cu samo reci da sam bila na forumima cija je svrha takodjer 'uzvisenija', ali ipak imaju (jako popularne) burze, sa i bez slicnih restrikcija. vidjela sam i da postoje i elegantnija rjesenja od brojanja postova.

no ono sto mi je zaista glupo i sto nikako nisam ocekivala od rode je NETRANSPARENTNOST. ok, nek bude milijun uvjeta za pristup burzi, ali zasto ih tajiti. sve se tajne na kraju doznaju. a ako je to jedina zastita burze, slaba vam je zastita.

----------


## mamabanana

prosli post je moj (iz nekog razloga me odlogiralo) - da ne bi bilo da prigovaram anonimno   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> rodina rasprodaja?! 
> 
> ona je svakih 6 mjeseci i treba bas taj vikend biti u zzagrebu. jednostavnije je kupovati iz fotelje...
> 
> hvala i doviđorno


krivo.
rodina rasprodaja je svaka 3 mjeseca. tocnije 4 puta na godinu.
kako idu godisnja doba tako ide i rodina rasprodaja.

----------

> Ne kužim zašto je vama svima bitan taj broj postova?!? Kakvo je to mjerilo? Pa da hoću, mogu natuć 200 postova u 2 dana... i šta, onda ću ja kao biti aktivan član i neka hormonalno poremećena majka koja nije vidla one stvari 5 godina, brije na pamučne pelene (i pri tom troši hektolitre vode, megawate struje i tone detergenta), doji dok joj dijete ne krene u školu i ne jede meso (osim piletine, to valjda nije meso) će lakše samnom ulazit u dijalog?


  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## AnneM

Pa ljudi što vam je , ovdje samo što ne izbije 3 svjetski rat zbog forumske burze .
Pa dobro više nećete prodavati , niti kupovati na burzi ... bar dok vam to ne dopuste kad su već takva nova pravila . 

Ali imate zato http://www.aukcije.hr/index.php koje baš imaju odjeljak za prodaju /kupovinu dječje opreme i odjeće uz minimalnu proviziju od prodaje ako vam je baš do povoljnije kupovine iz fotelje .

Mislim nije neka komplikacija , poslije registracije dobijete svoj korisnički  račun , postavite odjeću ili baby opremu koju želite prodati sa slikama sa svog računala , odredite cijenu i poštarinu koju kupac treba platiti i amen . 

Isto stvar i za kupnju , izaberete predmet od kupca , pošalju vam podatke i meil od kupca , ostalo dogovarate meilom ili telefonom .
Plačanje pouzećem ili direktno na račun kupca ovisno kako se dogovorite .
Nema preveslavanja , jer poslje primanja paketa dajete ocjenu kupcu i on vama . Ma slično kao i na e bayu ...



Evo link http://www.aukcije.hr/browse.php?id=124


ili ovaj 

http://www.aukcije.hr/browse.php


Ovo je samo dobro namjeran savjet  , da se ova ružna saga oko forumske burze i vrijeđanja završi   :Heart:

----------


## Leina mama

> čitam, čitam i ne vjerujem kak su neki i dalje toliko uporni u nepotrebnom razjašnjavanju?!    
> kaj se tiče burze, pa ljudi dragi, sve je rečeno, pravila su donesena i mislim da su sasvim ok!
> kužim da je mnogima bila super zbog jeftine kupovine, ali definitivno nije temelj ovog foruma!
> 
> vjerujte da bih isto razmišljala i da ne vidim burzu!
> ionak ju pogledam tu i tam reda radi jer me od kupovine, pa koliko važne stvari bile u pitanju, više zanimaju teme zbog kojih i postoji ovaj forum.


Potpisujem od A do Ž.

----------


## abonjeko

> vimmerby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> čitam, čitam i ne vjerujem kak su neki i dalje toliko uporni u nepotrebnom razjašnjavanju?!    
> kaj se tiče burze, pa ljudi dragi, sve je rečeno, pravila su donesena i mislim da su sasvim ok!
> kužim da je mnogima bila super zbog jeftine kupovine, ali definitivno nije temelj ovog foruma!
> 
> vjerujte da bih isto razmišljala i da ne vidim burzu!
> ionak ju pogledam tu i tam reda radi jer me od kupovine, pa koliko važne stvari bile u pitanju, više zanimaju teme zbog kojih i postoji ovaj forum.
> ...


Ne znam što da vam kažem...ja vidim burzu ali opet, izgubio se onaj intenzitet komunikacije na tom podforumu....nekako je "prazan", nema ljudi koliko je bilo prije.....a Rodina forumska burza je bila jedino mjesto na kojem je bila definitivno moguća kupnja/prodaja baš onih stvari, odjeće, opreme koja nam je bila potrebna....pravila igre su tu, tu su i stalni, vjerni forumaši koji vole pisati postove i komunicirati na bezbroj tema, ali isto tako vole ponekad i zaviriti na tu spornu burzu...sada je nema, barem za većinu i uvjerena sam kako će to smanjiti brojeve posjeta ovom Forumu....i ne radi se o kvalitetnim informacijama, ne radi se uopće o tome da li je nekome važnija burza od roditeljstva....NE, tu se radi o principu koji će proraditi u efektivnom dijelu mozga mnogih forumaša....ja podržavam te forumaše jer znam kako je mene "zabolilo" kada sam mislila da ne vidim tu (gruba riječ)  :Grin:   burzu.....

----------


## mama courage

pa posto se tu ionako radi o forumasima koji vise citaju nego sto pisu, tj. skoro pa da ne pisu.. forum nece (ni) osjetiti njihov odlazak.

----------


## plavaa

> pa posto se tu ionako radi o forumasima koji vise citaju nego sto pisu, tj. skoro pa da ne pisu.. forum nece (ni) osjetiti njihov odlazak.


Koliko god se slazem s pravilima i podrzavam ovakvu odluku osoblja.... ovo je jako ruzno reci. Ispada da mislis da su forumasi s manje postova nebitni. Svi smo jednom imali malo postova, a da su neki ljudi u tom trenutku otisli jer je netko za njih rekao ovakvo nesto, forum i forumasi bi izgubili jako, jako, jako puno.

----------


## anchie76

Zaista ne bi htjeli da ispadne da nam forumasi s malo postova nisu bitni.  Jesu, svi smo mi imali malo postova nekada   :Smile:  

Zelja nam je samo bila da se forumasi "poznaju" preko postova prije nego se upuste u kupovinu/prodaju s drugom osobom.

I svi vi koji imate malo postova trenutno, jednog dana cete biti "stari" forumasi   :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

plavaa

 :? ja uopce nisam rekla da su ti forumasi manje bitni, niti sam dala ikakav sud o njima, al, ako abonjeko veli da ce se smanjiti broj posjeta na forumu, a radi se uglavnom o osobama koje jako puno citaju (sto je svatko - tko se pozalio na odluku - za sebe ovdje tvrdio), ja samo izgovaram cinjenicu da forum (sto se tice njegovog sadrzaja, ne mislim tehnicke strane) nece osjetiti njihov odlazak...

----------


## plavaa

*anchie76*, ako izgle da mislim da ovakva odluka znaci da su ti forumasi nebitni, oprosti, nisam to mislila. Shvacam razloge donosenja takve odluke i zapravo ju podrzavam. 

Ja sam zapravo odgovorila samo *mami courage* i njezinom postu.



> ...ja samo izgovaram cinjenicu da forum (sto se tice njegovog sadrzaja, ne mislim tehnicke strane) nece osjetiti njihov odlazak...


I ja ti na ovo opet mogu reci sto sam rekla u onom postu. Jednostavno, "forum nece osjetiti vas odlazak" meni zvuci "nije bitno jeste li tu ili niste". To je mozda iskljucivo moj dojam, i mozda se nitko drugi ne slozi sa mnom, ali meni je ispalo tako, pa sam na to reagirala. I nisam rekla da ti zaista tvrdis da su ti forumasi nebitni, samo da to tako ispada s tvojom recenicom. Ponavljam, mozda je iskljucivo moj subjektivan dojam i netko drugi ju ne bi tako shvatio.

----------


## rayna

anchie76,fakat bi bilo najbolje zaključati ovu temu,jer zaista nema smisla raspravljati dalje.pravila su tu,ako nekome ne pašu,ne znači da će se mijenjat zbog njega.

----------


## mama courage

rayna ima pravo.

plavaa.... kuzim sto zelis reci, al nisam to tako mislila.

----------


## Zeko1

ja i dalje mislim da je burza najkorisnija budućim ili friškim roditeljima za kupovinu krevetića, kolica i sl. skupih stvari, a takvi u pravilu imaju malo postova. kad skupe postove i vrijeme te stvari im više neće trebati jer su ih morali nabaviti kad im se beba rodila.
ja sam na burzi u svojim prvim postovima u visokoj (rizičnoj) trudnoći kupila maramu, da nije bilo burze, sumnjam da bih išla u trgovinu i kupila ju za duplo više novaca jer financijski ne bih mogla podnijeti rizik za kupovinu nečeg meni tako nepoznatog i za što nisam sigurna kako bi funkcioniralo.
mi smo danas maramoovisnici i da se našoj marami nešto dogodi ako treba tjedan dana ne bih jela da kupim drugu. 
samo mogu zaključiti da smo i ja i moja beba (i muž i starija kćer) sretni što ta pravila nisu vrijedila onda jer je pitanje da li bismo bili upućeni u čaroban svijet maramašenja i prednosti, ljepote i novu dimenziju koju ono donosi roditeljstvu da onda nismo mogli vidjeti burzu.
i zato sam žalosna što ju sada ne vidim... a taman smo počeli razmišljati o platnenim pelenama...

----------


## Mima

Možda da razdijelite moje postove ovima koji bi htjeli urzu a ne vide ju .. ja ionako nikad ništa nisam uspjela prodati  :/

----------


## leonisa

ne kuzim....registracijom na forum pristali smo na odredjena pravila (medju kojima su i odluke admina i moderatora).
a opet s druge strane, zar je tako tesko shvatiti da se zeli da se forumasi prije trgovanja bolje upoznaju. zbog NASE sigurnosti. SVIH forumasa.
i na placu volimo kupovati od istih kumica. ni na netu necemo kupiti bas sa svakog sitea, dati svakome broj kreditne kartice....pa zasto je onda ovaj potez toliko "neshvatljiv"?

----------


## andrea

mima  :Laughing:

----------


## Moover

[quote="MMoover"]*A vidim i dalje da sam u raspravi samo s ljudima koji IMAJU ulaz u burzu...[/*quote]

jebajga.... mi (malopostaši sa dugogodišnjim stažom na Rodi) drumom, a vi šumom...

----------


## Lucija Ellen

opet psujes   :Nope:  a lijepo si upozoren da postujes pravila foruma

----------


## anchie76

Mmoover opominjem te da prestanes koristiti vulgarne izraze. Ukoliko ne stanes na loptu biti ces privremeno udaljen.

Svi ostali, ja sam svoje na ovu temu rekla.  Ne bih ovu temu zeljela zakljucavati, radje bi da stanete sami   :Grin:

----------


## Moover

> opet psujes   a lijepo si upozoren da postujes pravila foruma


A ti kao znaš šta sam napisao???  :?

----------


## mbacic2

Mmoover, pusti ih nek se pjene

ja sam presla na Mama-mami forum i burzu, na aukcijama imas nekaj, ali jako los i slab izbor, a od 1.7. krece i novi forum i burza za bebe, pa potrazi. mi cemo svi biti tamo  :Smile: 

 8)

----------

a koliko se mora imati postova da bi vidio forumsku burzu?

----------


## apricot

> Mmoover, pusti ih nek se pjene
> 
> ja sam presla na Mama-mami forum i burzu, na aukcijama imas nekaj, ali jako los i slab izbor, a od 1.7. krece i novi forum i burza za bebe, pa potrazi. mi cemo svi biti tamo 
> 
>  8)


eto vidiš kako si pronašla odlično rješenje!

----------


## snoopygirl

a ju koja panika oko burze  :shock: 


a pogotovo nemogu vjerovat da bi netko otišao s rodinog foruma jer nemože na burzu  :/

----------


## mirjana

> Ni ja ništa ne vidim :? Očito burza nije za mame koje nemaju puno vremena za pisanje po forumu (+ brisanje starih topica) :/ bez obzira koliko dugo su ovdje
> 
> Razočarana sam...


samo da se malo "objasnim"  :Saint:  

kako to kažu u mom rodnom kraju... ne laje kera radi sela...  :Wink:  

inače nisam nikada ništa ni prodala ni kupila preko burze (stvarno mi njenim brisanjem nije nestao ni jedan post), ali u zadnje vrijeme virkam na burze u potrazi za povoljnim slingom (marama mi pretopla i preduga za nošenje na boku, a opet ne da mi se davati puno novaca na nešto bez čega realno mogu - jer marama ipak može poslužiti) ili npr hranilicom (ova je u upotrebi 3 godine i može još malo, ali stvarno je već rasklimana - opet nije nužno kupiti novu, jelte, ipak sam na produljenom porodiljnom - a znamo koja je to crkavica  :Rolling Eyes:  )

znači, nije burza ono zbog čega dolazim, samo mi je zgodno usput malo pogledati. 

naravno, prihvaćam pravila takva kakva jesu i ako je to način da se stvari srede, ja se ne bunim (samo zato da bi meni eto bilo zgodno samo usput virnuti)

ipak, razočarana sam zbog toga što nigdje ne postoje pravila i uvjeti za postanje na burzi, nego ću ih vidjeti tek kad budem mogla na tu burzu (i stvarno, meni nije bit u toj burzi, jednako bi se osjećala za bilo koji drugi podforum)

a što se broja postova tiče, i dalje ću ih imati malo jer pišem samo onda kad mislim da imam što reći i da ću nekim svojim iskustvom nekom pomoći, ne stignem ni pročitati sve što me zanima, a dok ja otvorim neki topic, uglavnom je već sve rečeno i mogla bi samo citirati  i potpisivati (a to mi se baš i ne da)

off topic, dok ja skupim neki malo veći broj postova opet ćete prijeći na neki novi forum pa ću krenuti od nule  :Razz:  ( da da bila sam registrirana i na onom starom forumu  :Smile:  )

eto toliko od mene 8)

----------


## anchie76

> a koliko se mora imati postova da bi vidio forumsku burzu?


Zao mi je ova informacija nije javna   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

I vidim nemate namjeru stati ha?   :Grin:  

Jos jednom cu ponoviti,

Zaista mi je zao da odredjeni broj vas ne vidi burzu.  ZAO MI JE.  I bili smo svjesni da necemo moci uvesti pravilo koje ce zadovoljiti SVE korisnike.  Uvijek ce postojati nezadovoljna skupina.  Tako da ostajemo pri svom odabiru - pravila se nece mijenjati.  Sve ostaje ovako kako je.

----------


## Mama Medo

dok ne zaključate ovaj topic.. da se i ja malo izjadam i tako zaradim još jedan post   :Razz:  .. 
da ne moram redati želje i pozdrave (jer ovo ipak nije radio šabac -  emisija želje i pozdravi - neka mi ne zamjere oni koji slušaju tradio šabac) jer za to nemam ni vremena, ni volje (jer to ipak nije svrha postojanja ovog foruma - iako sam i sama pozdravljala i čestitala forumašicama koje sam do sada "upoznala").. a i nije takva sila da moram vidjeti tu burzu odmah.

mene je jedino malo povrijedilo to što sam se nedavno učlanila u rodu (i platila članarinu) i naravno da kao takva nova roda nemam još puno postova.. a što se tiče buze sam strpana u isti koš sa preprodavačima i nepoželjnima..   :Sad:  

na burzi nisam do sada ništa prodavala, ali sam kupila nešto platnenih pelena (ne bismo mogli početi s platnenima i ne bi se navukla na platnene da nije bilo burze), knjiga (rodastih) i babylegse - sve su to stvari koje se baš ne mogu naći u plavom oglasniku, kupi-prodaj, aukcije i sl  :/ 
a što se tiče rasprodaje - zaista bih voljela doći na jednu (i svakako hoću na jednu od slijedećih) - ali potegnuti iz Istre smo zbog rasprodaje.. treba objasniti MM tolike troškove puta za nekoliko krpica.. burza je bila super za ljude koji nisu iz zagreba..

----------


## paci

ovo je stvarno već postalo jako naporno  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anchie76

> mene je jedino malo povrijedilo to što sam se nedavno učlanila u rodu (i platila članarinu) i naravno da kao takva nova roda nemam još puno postova.. a što se tiče buze sam strpana u isti koš sa preprodavačima i nepoželjnima..


Prvo, ne mozemo tehnicki izvesti da se razlikuju clanovi od ne clanova.

Druga stvar, no hard feelings, ali u udrugu se moze uclaniti bilo tko, ne postoje kriteriji tko moze biti clan a tko ne.  Tako da osoba koja ima jedan post na forumu moze biti clan, isto kao i osoba koja nije uopce na forumu, isto kao i osoba koja ima 3000 postova.  Ne vidim kako bi to pridonijelo "poznavanju" osoba koje prodaju na burzi   :/

----------


## Mama Medo

> ovo je stvarno već postalo jako naporno


ne razumijem zašto čitaš ovaj topic (kad ti je naporan) ako nemaš problem sa burzom ili nisi moderator  :?

----------


## momze

> mene je jedino malo povrijedilo to što sam se nedavno učlanila u rodu (i platila članarinu) i naravno da kao takva nova roda nemam još puno postova.. a što se tiče buze sam strpana u isti koš sa preprodavačima i nepoželjnima..


pa, tvoje clanstvo u Rodi nema veze sa brojem postova na forumu tj. to sto si 'nova Roda' kako ti kazes, ne mora znaciti da si i nova forumasica (po datumu registracije vidim da si na forumu nesto duze od pola godine). 
ja sam na forumu bila godinu dana prije nego sto sam se odlucila uclaniti u Rodu i tako sam kao (relativno) stara forumasica postala nova Roda.   :Wink:  

nemojte se ljutiti niti osjecati povrijedjenima.
Anchie76 je u nekoliko navrata lijepo objasnila razloge zbog kojih smo odlucili da bude ovako - tko zeli shvatiti, shvatit ce.   :Smile:

----------


## paci

> paci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ovo je stvarno već postalo jako naporno 
> 
> 
> ne razumijem zašto čitaš ovaj topic (kad ti je naporan) ako nemaš problem sa burzom ili nisi moderator  :?



Ni ja puno toga ne razumijem...

----------


## Mama Medo

> Mama Medo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mene je jedino malo povrijedilo to što sam se nedavno učlanila u rodu (i platila članarinu) i naravno da kao takva nova roda nemam još puno postova.. a što se tiče buze sam strpana u isti koš sa preprodavačima i nepoželjnima..   
> 
> 
> Prvo, ne mozemo tehnicki izvesti da se razlikuju clanovi od ne clanova.
> 
> Druga stvar, no hard feelings, ali u udrugu se moze uclaniti bilo tko, ne postoje kriteriji tko moze biti clan a tko ne.  Tako da osoba koja ima jedan post na forumu moze biti clan, isto kao i osoba koja nije uopce na forumu, isto kao i osoba koja ima 3000 postova.  Ne vidim kako bi to pridonijelo "poznavanju" osoba koje prodaju na burzi   :/


ma znam, nema frke, razumijem da je to tehnički neizvedivo.. htjedoh samo s vama podijeliti svoje iskutvo s burzom..
a i kako biste me "upoznali" ako ću samo postat smajliće (ili i nešto ozbiljno na podforumu o zdravlju djece npr) a ne napisat što mislim i osjećam!

----------


## hrmodeler

Ja sam također admin na nekim forumima i razumijem muku da svi budu zadovoljni i da se sve održi u redu. Ali postoje pravila koja se moraju poštovati. I ja bih volio proviriti barem iz znatiželje na burzu, ali pravila su takva i moram ih poštovati.

Možda samo jedan prijedlog, ako ga je moguće tehnički izvesti: možda otvoriti podforum gdje bi bila razmijena, poklanjanje i slično gdje bi svi članovi bez obzira na broj postova imali pristup.

Eto par riječi od mene.  :Smile:

----------


## momze

> Možda samo jedan prijedlog, ako ga je moguće tehnički izvesti: možda otvoriti podforum gdje bi bila razmijena, poklanjanje i slično gdje bi svi članovi bez obzira na broj postova imali pristup.
> 
> Eto par riječi od mene.


mislis li samo razmjena i poklanjanje ili i prodaja?
jer ako je i prodaja, onda se opet vracamo na pocetak problema (naime, postojala je burza donedavno kojoj su imali svi pristup) a to je prepoznatljivost forumasa i povjerenje u onoga tko prodaje/kupuje da ce ispostovati cijeli proces (obecana kvaliteta, isplata itd).

----------


## ms. ivy

a i poklonjeno se kasnije može prodati... ovdje ili negdje drugdje.

----------


## hrmodeler

Ne prodaja, ona bi bilo potpuno isključena u tom dijelu foruma. Ona bi ostala ovako kako je sada.

----------


## UdavDave

Ovako, vidim da je već hrpa ljudi napisala koliko je razočarana vašom novom politkom oko burze pa je ovo možda ponavljanje već rečenog al' ću svejedno napisati ono što mislim. 

1) zatvorili ste jedno mjesto koje je velikom broju ljudi bilo vrlo važno. Vi možda niste htjeli da to tako postane ali je. Masa žena je na burzi našla stvari koje si inače ne bi mogla priuštiti (na primjer ja) i masa žena je imala samo dobra iskustva s trgovinom. Također je masa drugih cura tamo prodavala s poštenim namjerama i priskrbila si možda koju kunu ili tek bila darežljiva umjesto da baca

2) burza je BITNA i u skladu s vašom politikom jer je prije svega ekološka i reciklirajuća i kao takva trebala i vama samima možda biti zanimljivija pa da se iznađu bolja tehnička rješenja

3) nije istina da za te stvari imamo druge izvore. Imamo mama-mami i to je to. Plavi oglasnik nikad nije bio tako funkcionalan i dobar.  I da sam išla na Oglasnik, čisto sumnjam da bi sad imala 15 rabljenih platnenih pelena u ormaru. Jer to sam prvi put skužila baš na burzi, kao i marame. Dakle, preko nje ste itekako širile svoju politiku prirodnog i štedljivog kao što sam napomenula i možda je ona izrasla u nešto što bi trebalo cijenti, a ne doživljavati ko novonastalu smetnju iako nije bilo u prvobitnom planu

4) ne razumijem kako vi kao udruga možete biti odgovorni za trgovinu preko burze. Svatko je tamo na svoju vlastitiu odgovornost i tog bi trebao biti svjestan. Dalje, ako netko vrši preprodaju preko vaše burze, to bi ipak trebala biti znatnija količina postova da ima neke koristi. Jasno je da osoba koja šalje 50 postova tjedno na burzu nekaj muti. Uvedite limite na broj ponuda i gotovo. Nemojte zbog takvih oštećivati one koji prodaju kinderbet viška

Evo, ispičavam se na dugom postu, al vi ste udruga koja ima svoje korisnike zbog kojih i postojite pa bi trebali biti otvoreni prema istima te poslušati dobronamjerne kritike. Ako vam zaista veliki broj ljudi kaže da ste im uskratili nešto bitno, probajte ipak to nekako uvažiti.

----------


## Beata

Baš mi je žao da su se pravila za forumsku burzu promijenila. Značila mi je prilično. Kupila sam koju veću stvar za svoje djete te također ponešto preko moje registracije i za djecu poznanika koji nisu registrirani. Svi si mi to ne bi mogli priuštiti u dućanu. Iskustva s plavim oglasnikom mi nisu baš pozitivna, dok iskustva s kupnjom preko forumske burze jesu. Dobra je bila mogućnost vidjeti postove od osobe od koje kupujemo i procijeniti da li želimo ili ne ući u taj kupoprodajni odnos. Mislim da je odgovornost svakako trebala biti osobna, a ne da se Roda osjeća krivom za prevare.
Mišljenja sam da nećete sve uspjeti prodati među sobom, a i ljudi koji su s ovim promjenama "izvisili", a žele nešto prodati, će se vjerojatno morati okrenuti k vama te će više kvalitetne robe biti na rodinim akcijama, a i vi ćete tako više zaraditi. Ima smisla, jer su i novčana sredstva potrebna za borbu za prava djece i majki za koju sam vam zahvalna i divim vam se. Ipak je to bila forumska burza u sklopu Rode i tu ste da donosite pravila, a mi da ih prihvaćamo ili da odemo. Nisam tip koji puno javno posta (ne sviđa mi se pomisao da bilo tko može čitati moje postove, i neregistrirani korisnici). Većinom što me interesira nađem na forumu, a dodatna pojašnjenja pitam preko pp-a. Različiti smo ko osobe te ne mislim doći do burze nabijanjem postova, ali sam se ipak htjela osvrnuti na temu. Ne krivim vas jer mislim da stvarno ne možete svakom ugoditi, ali mi je žao da forumska burze više nema za sve.

----------


## helena101

Ja ne znam koje ste probleme imali sa burzom ,vjerujem da ih je bilo.
Ja i moji prijatelji posječujemo ovaj forum svakodnevno i možda ne sudjelujemo aktivno pisanjem ,ali zato činimo puno u promoviranju dojenja,platnenih pelena,autosjedalica,odgoja bez udaraca u svakodnevnom životu.
Ako burza nije funkcionirala trebali ste je ukinuti skroz. Ovo rješenje mi je uvredljivo i ostavlja dojam da su neki ljudi posebniji od drugih.

----------


## modesty71

Da ne bi sad ispalo da si "nabijam" broj postova, samo da kažem nešto. 

mamam courage, napisala si mi točan datum otkad sam napisala valjda svoj prvi post. Ja se ne sjećam toga, ali definitivno pratim forum već 3 godine i to mi ti ne možeš osporiti jer nemaš podatak kad  sam počela čitati. To kaj ne piskaram svaki dan ne znači da nisam tu. Nije pošteno da se neka piskaranja i prepiske smatraju "vjernošću" i aktivnošću na forumu, i da se očekuje da netko svaki dan napiše po post. Koje su to gluposti. Ja comp stignem upaliti svakih 10-ak dana, a  nemam ni internet na poslu. A dok sam ga i imala, nisam imala priliku ni otvoriti forum, a kamoli pisati. Ma fućka mi se, ne moram vidjeti burzu, ali mislim da je *odluka tko smije a tko ne zbilja diskriminatorska i ne sviđa mi se*.

I još je tajna broj postova. Kaj Rode postaju nešto ko Masoni - tajno društvo?

Ako je bila namjera da se članice poznaju kad kupuju jedna od druge, onda se to može obaviti i privatno među poznatima? Zašto ne ostaviti mogućnost drugima da kupe na vlastitu odgovornost? 

Ako je nedostatak burze bio to da je uzimala puno prostora, zašto se nije to riješilo tako da se da oglas na koji se onda odgovara sa pm ili na mail, pa da se ne troši prostor foruma? Mislim da su sve ove spike o našoj dobrobiti totalna farsa. Meni nije u interesu. 

Nisam nikako tu zbog burze, našla sam hrpu korisnih savjeta, možda tu  i tamo kome koristila, i super mi je forum kao takav. I ne kanim otići s foruma iako se osjećam pomalo nepoželjna. Ali vi svi koji ste se narogušili na naša negodovanja, razmislite kako bi se vi osjećali da vas netko diskriminira, a da čak ne znate ni kako da se riješite te diskriminacije? :?

----------


## apricot

Jako je puno članica Udruge koje nemaju pristup Burzi jer ne sudjeluju na raspravama/komentarima na Forumu.
Dakle, što se tiče samo-Roda diskriminacije, to apsolutno nije važno i prilično je nespretna optužba na ovome mjestu.

Posvuda postoje neka ograničenja pa ih se nastojimo pridržavati: ne možemo dobiti vozačku prije navršenih 18, na većinu "vozila" u Disneylandu ne možeš ako si visok ispod 115 cm, iz dućana ne možeš izaći ako ne platiš, makar u njemu kupuješ već 20 godina...

----------


## modesty71

Ok cure, onda si vi međusobno prodajte svoje stvarčice, a mi ostali ćemo se već snaći i bez ove burze :D . Više neću ni gledati ovu temu jer imam feeling da me se samo nastoji ušutkati, umjesto da se razmisli o promjeni politike zbog nezadovoljstva "narodnih masa". Sretno u kupovini i prodaji, u nadi da vas više nitko neće prevariti. 

Vidimo se na drugim podforumima   :Love:  .

----------


## apricot

modesty, jako se veselim trenutku u kojem ćeš imati pristup Burzi: ne sjećam se da je itko od "nas" prodavao ili kupovao...
ja te molim da ne pokušavaš dijeliti Forum na "tabore", jer onda se možemo dijeliti i na one koji djeci daju smoki ili ne daju, na one koji imaju ili nemaju dudu (mi, valjda, "navijamo" da nitko ne daje djetetu dudu kako bismo "mi" mogli sve pokupovati), ne one koji nose platnene pelene ili ne nose (pa i tu Roda ima svoju korist)...
Da ne nabrajam dalje...

Zapravo sam htjela reći kako ovaj cinizam nikako nije fer prema svima nama koji se satima u jednome danu trudimo da ovaj Forum funkcionira.
Kako znamo i umijemo... A sve u najboljim namjerama.

I onda je jako tužno (i ružno) da nam netko imputira ikakve namjere osim onih koje nas okupljaju: da imamo jedan edukativan forum.

----------


## mama courage

> razmislite kako bi se vi osjećali da vas netko diskriminira


otkud ti znas da ja nisam na nekom drugom forumu dozivjela isto iskustvo ? da nisam na neki zatvoreni pdf mogla uci jer nisam imala dovoljno "staza" ? zar mislis da su pdf-ovi burza jedini zatvoreni pdfovi na koji pojedini clanovi foruma nemaju pristupa?

jednog dana kada "nabijete" taj famozni broj postova koji se zahtjeva za burzu, vidjet cete koliko ste bili u krivu sa svim optuzbama na racun roda, jer se, za sigurnost koja vam se ovim nacinom nudi, od vas stvarno puno ne trazi.

EOD

----------


## momze

> jednog dana kada "nabijete" taj famozni broj postova koji se zahtjeva za burzu, vidjet cete koliko ste bili u krivu sa svim optuzbama na racun roda, jer se, za sigurnost koja vam se ovim nacinom nudi, od vas stvarno puno ne trazi.
> 
> EOD


  :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

> jednog dana kada "nabijete" taj famozni broj postova koji se zahtjeva za burzu, vidjet cete koliko ste bili u krivu sa svim optuzbama na racun roda, jer se, za sigurnost koja vam se ovim nacinom nudi, od vas stvarno puno ne trazi.


Sad sam se sjetila ovo spomenuti nakon sto sam vidjela ovo napisano. Ukoliko budemo vidjeli da pojedinci pisu postove samo radi povecanja broja postova (s jedino tom svrhom) necemo se libiti primjeniti jedno _zgodno_ tehnicko rjesenje tog problema - a to je da ce se toj osobi zaustaviti brojac postova.

A ovo gore quotano je zaista lijepo receno... hvala MC   :Smile:

----------


## Juroslav

Predlažem da se to uvede odmah, i to za sve postove koji sadrže samo 'potpisujem', ili 'x' ili 1-2 smajlića ili 'slažem se u potpunosti'.

----------


## anchie76

> Predlažem da se to uvede odmah, i to za sve postove koji sadrže samo 'potpisujem', ili 'x' ili 1-2 smajlića ili 'slažem se u potpunosti'.


Ne moze se uvesti samo za odredjene postove, moze se generalno prestati brojati postove nekoj osobi. 

Ovo gore navedeno se oduvijek pisalo na forumu, tako da necemo sada bas zabranjivati takve postove.  Za sada samo promatramo i nadamo se da necemo morati primjenjivati nikakve mjere   :Smile:

----------

MMoover u potpunosti potpisuje mirjanu, Mama Medu, Beatu, modesty71, a pogotovo od riječi do riječi UdavDavea.

----------


## modesty71

> modesty, jako se veselim trenutku u kojem ćeš imati pristup Burzi: ne sjećam se da je itko od "nas" prodavao ili kupovao...
> ja te molim da ne pokušavaš dijeliti Forum na "tabore"...
> Da ne nabrajam dalje...
> 
> I onda je jako tužno (i ružno) da nam netko imputira ikakve namjere osim onih koje nas okupljaju: da imamo jedan edukativan forum.



Nisam ja podijelila na tabore, nego pravila Rodinog foruma. Na tabor koji ima dovoljno postova i onaj koji nema (a taj je valjda u većini, ali se to ne računa).

I zaista je tužno to da onda vi nama imputirate da samo želimo prodavati stvari na burzi. Meni je (kao i mnogima) burza bila jako korisna i preko nje sam i kupila i prodala stvari koje ne mogu u Plavom oglasniku, a tiču se djece. 

Mislim da sam već naglasila da sam tu pronašla zbilja brdo, ma brdusinu korisnih informacija, ali NEMAM VREMENA PISATI!!! Hoće li mi netko to prokomentirati? Da li sam zato sumnjivac koji samo želi prodavati? Tko to meni imputira i zašto? Da li Roda ili samo pojedinci?

----------


## apricot

Nema potrebe za takvim razmišljanjima; misliš li da je odluka donešena naprečac ili nakon 2-3 godine pritužbi svake vrste koje, na kraju, uvijek dođu do nas?
Iako mi nemamo nikakvu obvezu prema kupcima/prodavateljima, ipak se osjećamo pomalo odgovornim ako se to događa na našem (i vašem) forumu.
Kao i za mnoge druge podforume i teme, korisnici Foruma se poistovjećuju sa članstvom u Udruzi, pa nezadovoljni pokušavaju preko Rode ostvariti svoja prava.
A tada često ne možemo pomoći.

Kako bilo, u zadnje vrijeme se bilo pojavilo nekoliko "nickova" čiji su postovi (a bilo ih je i preko 100), bili ISKLJUČIVO na Burzi.
Ili se isto ime javljalo u preuzimanju poklonjenih stvari, pa onda prodavanju tih isti stvari nakon nekoliko tjedana.

Sve pritužbe dobivamo mi.
Isto kao i sada.

Pa smo procijenili kako nam se s ovim lakše nositi nego sa nepravdama.

A računali smo i na vaše razumijevanje  :/

----------

> Puno ste razmišljali, ali kad ste dogovarali rješenje, niste razmišljali o tome da će se ljudi buniti jer ste burzu omogućili samo "odabranima"...  :/

----------


## momze

> Mmoover prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Puno ste razmišljali, ali kad ste dogovarali rješenje, niste razmišljali o tome da će se ljudi buniti jer ste burzu omogućili samo "odabranima"...  :/


i sto sada? 
sad cemo ovako citirati jedni drugi unedogled???  :/ 

ja zaista ne razumijem ovakvu polemiku, posebice nakon sto je Apricot ovo napisala:




> *Sve pritužbe dobivamo mi.*
> Isto kao i sada.
> 
> *Pa smo procijenili kako nam se s ovim lakše nositi nego sa nepravdama.*
> 
> A računali smo i na vaše razumijevanje  :/


i opet bih dodala da, bez obzira kako odlucile, netko ce to uvijek shvatiti kao nepravdu - onaj tko nema pristup burzi, onaj tko ima pristup ali je preko burze prevaren/a (bilo da mu roba nije placena, bilo da kvaliteta ne odgovara onome sto je vidjeno na forumu itd itd...).

sve vase prituzbe i negodovanje idu prema nama, moderatorima.
ako nam se tuzite, znaci da nas cinite odgovornima tj. apelirate na nas da vas nekako zastitimo.
mi smo smislile ovakav nacin zastite, koji ima svojih prednosti i nedostataka. 
samo trazimo vasu podrsku i razumijevanje, bar u onoj mjeri koju smo namijenili vama, nasim korisnicima.   :Smile:

----------


## Rene2

A to što sam ja s preko 2000 postova pala na 1000 i nešto zbog toga jer je moderatorica obrisala hrpetinu tema na pdfu na kojem obično budem, ko mi kriv, jelte?

----------


## Leina mama

> A to što sam ja s preko 2000 postova pala na 1000 i nešto zbog toga jer je moderatorica obrisala hrpetinu tema na pdfu na kojem obično budem, ko mi kriv, jelte?


Ne kužim - jel se zezaš ili ti je zaista bitno kolko imaš postova  :? 

Pa nije baš da Rode dijele zlatne satove za svakih par tisuća postova (ali to i nije tako loš prijedlog   :Grin:   ).

----------


## Deaedi

Potpuno podrzavam administratore i nova pravila burze. 

Neke osobe stvarno su prevrsile svaku mjeru s preprodavanjem. I sa podizanjem svojih topica sa "hop"..."joj zaboravila sam napisati....."i sl.

Ja sam osobno malo prodala, vise sam poklonila. I moram priznati da me je jako smetalo kada su se za robu koju poklanjam javljali preprodavaci brzinom svjetlosti...A namjera mi je bila pokloniti nekome kome stvarno treba. 

Mozda bi jednog dana, kada osoblje foruma mozda bude imalo vise mogucnosti i vremena, uvesti i stroza pravila i jacu kontrolu. 

Shvacam one koji su povrijedjeni jer nemaju uvid u Burzu, ali i na drugim forumima postoje zatvoreno pdf-ovi, gdje npr. nije uvjet za pristup samo duzina pristupa i broj postova, nego i misljenje drugih clanova. 

Osim toga, stvarno sumnjam da je Burza toliko nezamjenjiva u kupnji djecje opreme i robice: postoji rasprodaja, drugi forumi, oglasnici, second hand shopovi....

----------


## modesty71

> Ja sam osobno malo prodala, vise sam poklonila. I moram priznati da me je jako smetalo kada su se za robu koju poklanjam javljali preprodavaci brzinom svjetlosti...A namjera mi je bila pokloniti nekome kome stvarno treba. 
> 
> Mozda bi jednog dana, kada osoblje foruma mozda bude imalo vise mogucnosti i vremena, uvesti i stroza pravila i jacu kontrolu. 
> 
> Shvacam one koji su povrijedjeni jer nemaju uvid u Burzu, ali i na drugim forumima postoje zatvoreno pdf-ovi, gdje npr. nije uvjet za pristup samo duzina pristupa i broj postova, nego i misljenje drugih clanova. 
> 
> Osim toga, stvarno sumnjam da je Burza toliko nezamjenjiva u kupnji djecje opreme i robice: postoji rasprodaja, drugi forumi, oglasnici, second hand shopovi....


OK, OK. Naravno sve je bolje nego da mi sumnjivci i preprodavači tu šaramo po vašoj burzi. Moja nije sve dok ju ne vidim, dakle vaša je   :Smile:    Na zadnjoj Rodinoj rasprodaji nisam uspjela dobiti šifru. Zanimljivo, nazvala sam "prekasno". Ma, ne da mi se više tu s vama raspravljati jer  će očigledno ionako biti kako je odlučeno, pa uživajte u svom malom zatvorenom društvu   :Wink:

----------


## sorciere

modesty, koji je tvoj problem? jel ti forumska burza životno pitanje? 

registrirala si se pred više od dvije godine ( Pridružen/a:  23. 04. 2005. (01:36:10)  ) - a koliko postova imaš? ŠEZDESETTRI!

o kakvom "zatvorenom" društvu govoriš? pa forum ti je otvoren cijelo vrijeme. nije moguće da od tisuća otvorenih tema - nisi mjesečno mogla naći desetak u kojima bi nešto napisala.

----------


## thalia

Ajmeee, cure i dečki   :Predaja:  

Ma ja ne znam kako bih reagirala da ne vidim burzu, ali mislim da stvarno nije vrijedna ovakvih spuštanja i vrijeđanja i ružnih riječi  :? 

Znam da je vruće i sve i nikom se ne da trkeljat za kompom, radije bi bili na moru, ali mislim da stvarno to sve nije iz loše namjere. 

Mislim, šteta je da netko zbog _burze_ ode s foruma, a ovdje ima raznih dobrih (i ne tako dobrih) topica. Mene neke stvari smetaju pa ih ne čitam, ne komentiram. Ma hoću reći, život je prekratak i prelijep da bi se sad ovako gložili zbog burze.
Ima je i na mib i na mmf-u. A mnogi registrirani ovdje su registrirani na jednom ili oba ta foruma.
Isto tako, ako uživaš ovdje ili imaš nešto za pitati ili komentirati, laganini pišeš, čitaš, uživaš. Kad tad vidiš i burzu. Ma nije ona bit ovog foruma. Znam da čovjek može biti povrijeđen, tu ipak isplivaju neke druge stvari, ali sigurna sam da to nitko stvarno nije napravio iz loše namjere.

Teško je ugoditi svima :/

----------


## AdioMare

Prodajem postove.  8) 
Cijenjene ponude molim na PP.

(Ovaj kompletni topic i jest obična sprdačina.)

----------


## sorciere

> ali sigurna sam da to nitko stvarno nije napravio iz loše namjere.
> 
> Teško je ugoditi svima :/


točno.

----------


## mama courage

prodajem knjigu "protokoli rodinih mudraca" - citajte tajne transkripte misterioznih postova u najzatvorenijim pdfovima rodinog foruma... kako se stvarala rodina lozha u zagrebu... kako su rodini templari zavladali sisama tisuce hrvatskih majki... desifrirajte tajne poruke rodinih templara s rodinih pusa....  :shock: sokantno, istinito... ne propustite ovu odlicnu ponudu...

u izdanju naklade "stari-grad"  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

i to nije sve.....

ako odmah narucite, dobijate set sollingen sprica za docijepljivanje besplatno!!!!   :Grin:  

nazovite odmah !!!!  8)

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

jel ovo dio sa burze?   :Grin:

----------


## modesty71

> modesty, koji je tvoj problem? jel ti forumska burza životno pitanje? 
> 
> registrirala si se pred više od dvije godine ( Pridružen/a:  23. 04. 2005. (01:36:10)  ) - a koliko postova imaš? ŠEZDESETTRI!
> 
> o kakvom "zatvorenom" društvu govoriš? pa forum ti je otvoren cijelo vrijeme. nije moguće da od tisuća otvorenih tema - nisi mjesečno mogla naći desetak u kojima bi nešto napisala.


Koji je moj problem? Nemam ja problem   :Smile:   Kad si me već tako provjerila, da li si vidjela možda da ne pišem zato da pišem, nego kad stvarno imam nekaj za reći? Nisam osoba koja se voli isticati i nametati svoje stavove, pa zato ne odgovaram na sve neodgovorene postove. Nemam niš protiv onih koji to tako rade, ak imaju vremena zašto ne. *ALI JA NEMAM VREMENA*. Evo danas slučajno imam upaljen comp cijeli dan jer radim nekaj drugo, a dijete mi nije doma. Ali inače mi ne pada na pamet visiti na forumima non-stop. To sam radila pol godine na faxu i više mi to ne treba. Ne vidim zakaj ja tu moram ikome objašnjavati zakaj ne pišem tak puno ko neki. Ok, ak je osoblje Rode odlučilo da su kriteriji takvi, nek im bude, ali ja i dalje osjećam razočaranje jer sam mislila da je Roda otvorenog tipa, a *tajenje broja potrebnih postova me asocira na zatvoreno društvo*. Kaj to ne zvuči ko neka tajna inicijacija koju ne mogu znati obični smrtnici? 

I meni je sve ovo već smiješno, ali ne i simpatično. I da sutra uđem u izabranike koji mogu vidjeti burzu, i dalje bih bila razočarana s tim da ju ne mogu vidjeti svi, jer nije pošteno. 

I da, meni je burza bila bitna, jer sam nezaposlena i svaka kuna mi je bitna. Ako nekom nije, blago njemu.

----------


## AdioMare

> prodajem knjigu "protokoli rodinih mudraca" - citajte tajne transkripte misterioznih postova u najzatvorenijim pdfovima rodinog foruma... kako se stvarala rodina lozha u zagrebu... kako su rodini templari zavladali sisama tisuce hrvatskih majki... desifrirajte tajne poruke rodinih templara s rodinih pusa....  :shock: sokantno, istinito... ne propustite ovu odlicnu ponudu...
> 
> u izdanju naklade "stari-grad"  
> 
> i to nije sve.....
> 
> ako odmah narucite, dobijate set sollingen sprica za docijepljivanje besplatno!!!!   
> 
> nazovite odmah !!!!  8)


Može li za prvih deset pelene za inkontinenciju? Naime, upišat ću se od smijeha!  :Laughing:

----------

ja se ne mogu nacuditi koliko se frke diglo oko ove burze ko da se samo na ovom forumu moglo nesto kupiti ili prodati.....u biti, imaju pravo oni koji se bune sto ne vide burzu jer ce sad svi prerodavaci navaliti na mmf forum   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sorciere

> u biti, imaju pravo oni koji se bune sto ne vide burzu jer ce sad svi prerodavaci navaliti na mmf forum


pa i tamo se može burza dati na uvid samo aktivnim članovima   :Grin:  . kao npr. i pristup u zatvorene sobe...   :Wink:

----------


## ana.m

Čitam i čitam ovo danima i nije mi jasno zakaj se ljudi toliko bunite  :? .
Pravila su pravila i ako ovako nastavite bojim sa de ćemo ostati bez burze svi. I mi i vi, a to naravno ne želimo   :Wink:  . Samo se malo strpite i sve bude došlo na svoje...Ovo prepucavanje stvarno ne vodi nigdje   :Nope:

----------


## modesty71

> pa i tamo se može burza dati na uvid samo aktivnim članovima   . kao npr. i pristup u zatvorene sobe...


Aha, a aktivni su samo oni koji svugdje imaju nekaj za reći?

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa i tamo se može burza dati na uvid samo aktivnim članovima   . kao npr. i pristup u zatvorene sobe...  
> 
> 
> Aha, a aktivni su samo oni koji svugdje imaju nekaj za reći?


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

no, nije sve tako strašno... imaš već 3 posta više   :Grin:  .

----------


## modesty71

Pa da, zato se ja tu i prepucavam, da si nakupim postove  :D 

Pozdrav cure, idem se pakirat za more.   :Grin:

----------

> Pravila su pravila i ako ovako nastavite bojim sa de ćemo ostati bez burze svi. I mi i vi, a to naravno ne želimo   .


*MMoover:* Nama koji ju ne vidimo je tak svejedno dal ćete vi "besmrtnici" ostat bez nje il ne... 

p.s. Kad se već kenja (da ne kažem onu prostu riječ) i raspravlja o tome kako je tko došao do svog broja postova, predlažem da se svim članovima obrišu postovi koji ne sadržavaju tekst nego samo smajliće... pa da vidimo koliko će onda neki ovdje biti "aktivni"...

----------


## Lucija Ellen

A taj glagol kao nije prosta rijec?  :shock:

----------


## ana.m

*MMoover:* Nama koji ju ne vidimo je tak svejedno dal ćete vi "besmrtnici" ostat bez nje il ne... 

Pa nakon nekog vremena svi će kad-tad doći do toga da mogu vidjeti burzu...Evo, ja sam na burzi tek od prije koji mjesec, da sam nešto kupila ili prodala, a na forumu sam već od...pogledajte sa strane.
Znači nisam tu zbog burze...

Osim toga ovo nije fer! Znači ako ne mogu svi, zakaj bi mogli i mi  :/

----------


## leonisa

ajme, fakat treba zakljucati ovaj topik...tuzno.

----------

> A taj glagol kao nije prosta rijec?  :shock:


MMoover: A ti si tu dežurna časna sestra? Uzmi malo Klajića i sve ono što sam napisao postoji u njegovom rječniku... i mnogo prostije stvari... a ti se samo toga kačiš dal sam ja napisao j.ebate ili hebate...... Ajme, i onda meni netko ide reć da sam ja naporan....




> Osim toga ovo nije fer! Znači ako ne mogu svi, zakaj bi mogli i mi  :/


Da. Vrlo jednostavno...   :Grin:  napokon ste shvatili...

----------


## anchie76

Ok.. Nisam htjela kljucati ovaj topic da ne bi ispalo "evo na, cim se prigovori nesto, odmah se kljuca", ali ovo je stvarno too much (da se razumijemo, ne kljucam zato sto su na ovoj temi prigovori, nego zato sto tema vidno odlazi u kupus   :Teletubbies:  )

Pa perje ce poceti letiti ak ostavim otkljucano   :Grin:  

Daklem, dragi forumasi, bilo mi je drago raspravljati na ovu temu dok je bilo konstruktivno.  Pomalo se gubi smisao i ton konstruktivnosti u ovome svemu tako da tema nazalost odlazi pod kljuc.

Pozdrav svima  :Bye:

----------

